# Sharing my failed project



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good Evening,
I had a big fat failure last night and have been bummed about it all day. I decided since I share my knit and crochet successes with you all that I should also share this disappointment with you.
Remember the Gale pattern and yarn with those great buttons I purchased at VKL? Well, I knit the pattern using the gorgeous Superwash wool. I knit the back a 1/2" longer than front after reading about another knitter who did the same on Ravelry for a better fit. I also knit the garter ridges on the back to mirror the garter ridges on the front as I felt the ridges straight across the back would not flatter me. All was well until I blocked the Superwash wool knit without paying attention to how to. Superwash wool stretches way too much when wet. I was mortified and threw it in the dryer with towels to see if that would help. It gets worse, apparently one of my magic knots was not so magic. Yup, it came apart and the Gale top is still way too stretched and now stitches have come apart almost to the neck. Disgusted, I threw it on the blocking board and went to bed. I could not sleep thinking about the wasted knit. 
I have finally forgiven myself, realizing we all mess up but gee when I mess up I really mess up. Anyway, when this knit is dry again I will frog it and knit it again. I do have an extra skein so all, I hope, will go well. I have learned what not to do with Superwash wool and not to trust the magic knot.
Thanks for listening and being there for successful knits and not so successful ones.


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

That is so disappointing. Good luck.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I feel your pain! It's Friday night though, so sit back and have a margarita. You still have your yarn to do something else with.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Poor baby.... next time fur sur


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. I have had many disappointed items that I have knit. I so enjoy looking at your work that you post. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

At least you know what KNOT to do next time. It will still be great. Have a better weekend.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> At least you know what KNOT to do next time. It will still be great. Have a better weekend.


Haha, exactly.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

How awful! I love the pattern and bet it was beautiful when you finished knitting it. Please post when you redo it. You knit so quickly it won't be long.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for having sympathy for me.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that Kathy. I must admit I tried the magic knot on my daughter Jane's Drops pattern and it worked its way through to the front. I had to sew it securely onto the back of the garment. I was still knitting it so I decided not to bother with the magic knot again. There's is only one magic knot in the whole thing., so I'm hoping it doesn't come apart. You are such a beautiful knitter and crocheter. I hope you get over this disappointment soon and move on with your next fabulous creation. &#128158; Ros


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I must admit I tried the magic knot on my daughter Jane's Drops pattern and it worked its way through to the front. I had to sew it securely onto the back of the garment. I was still knitting it so I decided not to bother with the magic knot again. There's is only one magic knot in the whole thing., so I'm hoping it doesn't come apart.


Thanks Ros. I hope so too. I am now second guessing the technique for the magic knot. I will be perfecting my Russian Join technique instead.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

So sorry for your disappointment! Love the pattern, and I bet you'll look great in it when finished.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Happens to all of us knitters at some point in time. Tomorrow is another day! Try again & be sure to post a pic of the finished project.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Ouch. Been there, done it, got the t shirt. :-(


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thanks Ros. I hope so too. I am now second guessing the technique for the magic knot. I will be perfecting my Russian Join technique instead.


You're welcome Kathy. I haven't tried the Russian Join. I will have to look it up. Hope you are still resting that foot. Take care. 💞


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I conquer with Busy Girl, you still have your yarn. so you can do all again. But I also understand your frustration and it is great to be able to vent about it, and people understand.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh dear!!! Sympathies galore going your way, but what a wonderful attitude to have.
I don't know that l could bear to let everyone know of my stuff up(s), but your stuff-up was "magnificent".


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thanks Ros. I hope so too. I am now second guessing the technique for the magic knot. I will be perfecting my Russian Join technique instead.


Look at the braided join, too. I find that I don't have the bulk with it like I sometimes get with the Russian join.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Aw what a shame, but as you said, you will learn from your mistakes. We all have to.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Do sweater that fits, ie. with ribbing. Your choice was a sloppy fit. So don't be so upset. Put it aside for a while. Pick up an easy knit now. Relax


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> I feel your pain! It's Friday night though, so sit back and have a margarita. You still have your yarn to do something else with.


:thumbup: :thumbup: Great Idea! You have so many great successes that this is just a little bump. You will be using that yarn for a better project! I never have been a magic knot fan, all the more so now. Cheers, and enjoy that margarita or your favorite whatever! :-D


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Doriseve said:


> Do sweater that fits, ie. with ribbing. Your choice was a sloppy fit. So don't be so upset. Put it aside for a while. Pick up an easy knit now. Relax


What?? It is supposed to be loose, like a tunic. Katsch definitely doesn't need an 'easy' knit. You must not have seen her work. The magic knot was the problem, not her choice of patterns.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Kathy. Sorry about your disappointment. I didn't know that the yarn would stretch. So thanks for sharing what happened. I will also pay attention to my knitting too! Pick up those knitting needles and get knitting. Post a picture.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

oh my! I think I would have gone through all the emotions and ended with a good cry at the end! The first time I worked with superwash and soaked it, I was too scared to block it! It felt as though it was going to come apart! I hope it goes well on round two Good luck!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Kathy , I feel for you ,I recently made a vest for my great nephew. His parents said oh he wears a med. So I made the vest turned out great. no reply , no phone call, so I called found out it was to small.Bummmmmmed. I told him I'd make another after I finish my husbands sweater. I learned to get measurements!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

So sorry. I most definitely would have had a good cry. You will nail it perfectly the next go around. Cannot wait to see. Great pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How sad is that! But I have learned from your travail so all is not lost. Hang in there, that is a beautiful pattern and lovely yarn. I am not crazy about the magic knot either. Much more prefer the Russian Join.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

So sorry Kathy, my goodness how frustrating! Your new re-knit will be spectacular though. How were you supposed to block the sweater?

Hugs


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You have my very heartfelt sympathy,all the best for your next try.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting your woes. I had no idea that superwash would do that. So we all learn. That's a positive outcome, anyway!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, I have to admire your spunk. Bless your heart, you just pull them boot straps up and get going again.
OMgoodness, those buttons are awesome! Are you going to do the pattern again? - did you like it? I'm asking because it's in my queue and I still want to knit it.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

So sorry about that!!
It has happened to all of us at some time!!
At least you can still use the yarn, so better luck next time!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You had "one of those days". I know that in the end it will turn out gorgeous just like all your other projects. I can't believe how fast you crank out the FOs, so I'm sure we'll be seeing the final success story soon. Beautiful yarn and buttons.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovely pattern, yarn, and buttons. With all that going for it, you just HAVE to reknit it. Imagine how beautiful it will be when you're finished! I do think that frogging and reknitting a garment is the absolute worst. Please post a picture when it's finished.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Great pattern and I love those buttons. BUT... I know how disappointed you are wth the knot coming apart. 

there are so many threads about that magic knot and those of use who say don't use it as it can come apart and it can come to the front of the work usually get poopood by those who say they use it all the time and never have a problem. 

I am not comfortable not having some ends to weave in after a join as I know that this can happen and without something to weave you have nothing to work with in order to fix the problem. Now someone else is saying the same thing...


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

I feel your pain. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Its a terrible feeling when something like that happens. So glad you are dealing with it so well. Please post pictures when you have redone it.
Love those buttons by the way!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Kathy. So sorry you had a malfunction on your knitting project.. I have several.. I know what your going thru.. well actually no, you have many beautiful projects... I have frogged projects. I'm just doing some crocheting and looming. Also made a cowl on the peg loom. Very fun.. someday Im going to try knitting again... best of luck to you. I can't wait to see it when you get it redone. How's the foot now?? Can you walk on it yet? Have a great night


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh bless, so frustrating for you! All that knitting time and energy!! We all have mishaps, mine usually land in the bin, so I'm impressed that you will be starting again 

It looks a lovely design so I'm looking forwards to your successful knit


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Can you tell me what a magic knot is? It is not something I want to forget and use with the same result. Your yarn is beautiful and I am looking forward to seeing your sweater redone. Those buttons are perfect with the yarn. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

I admire your determination. It's surprising that the yarn stretched so badly. You certainly could not have known in advance. The buttons are lovely.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

What a shame! It looks a nice top in the picture.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a shame, all your hard work. I hope it knits up OK second time around.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, but take a break, and come back refreshed. Once you've frogged it and started knitting again, you'll feel better. It looks like a nice pattern and I like your choice of buttons.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

What a shame. Never mind next time it will be perfect, and you will never make that mistake again.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I cannot tell you the number of times I have frogged projects..my husband just shakes his head....put it away for a bit and do something else....?


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bummer


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Good Evening,
> I had a big fat failure last night and have been bummed about it all day. I decided since I share my knit and crochet successes with you all that I should also share this disappointment with you.
> Remember the Gale pattern and yarn with those great buttons I purchased at VKL? Well, I knit the pattern using the gorgeous Superwash wool. I knit the back a 1/2" longer than front after reading about another knitter who did the same on Ravelry for a better fit. I also knit the garter ridges on the back to mirror the garter ridges on the front as I felt the ridges straight across the back would not flatter me. All was well until I blocked the Superwash wool knit without paying attention to how to. Superwash wool stretches way too much when wet. I was mortified and threw it in the dryer with towels to see if that would help. It gets worse, apparently one of my magic knots was not so magic. Yup, it came apart and the Gale top is still way too stretched and now stitches have come apart almost to the neck. Disgusted, I threw it on the blocking board and went to bed. I could not sleep thinking about the wasted knit.
> I have finally forgiven myself, realizing we all mess up but gee when I mess up I really mess up. Anyway, when this knit is dry again I will frog it and knit it again. I do have an extra skein so all, I hope, will go well. I have learned what not to do with Superwash wool and not to trust the magic knot.
> Thanks for listening and being there for successful knits and not so successful ones.


Well, aren't you a trooper!! I'd have probably fired the whole project into Bin #13 and gone on to something else. How frustrating for you. I'm impressed with your solution.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your experience will help others ..it's too bad that happen to you, as the pattern that you knitted is very attractive looking. Not to mention the expense of the yarn and buttons. The only thing to do is what you intend to do..go on and like you said learn from your mistakes..Good Luck with the next project.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! I thought I was the only one who had that happen with superwash wool. I blocked a sweater and it turned into a dress for a linebacker. I could not save it. How does one block superwash?

By the way - 3 of the 4 different skeins of Malabrigo I bought at the VKL 2015 show (that I paid way to much for) knitted up to look like a camo print. Not exactly the effect I was looking for. To salvage the yarn, I frogged the whole striped sweater. Now I was left with a pile of spaghetti since a lot of the pattern was random stripes and I did a lot of cutting and sewing in ends. Some people have ping pong balls of nice yarn - I have a whole set of marbles! I wound up making baby hats and booties from my expensive yarn! One skein knitted up prettily, so in order to salvage that one, I bought 4 more skeins online in order to have enough to make a new sweater. A very very costly mistake!!!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my, I'm really sorry about that. It looks like a "no return" mess to me. I admire that you can redo your sweater. I love the yarn pictured, so pretty.

One good thing comes out of your trauma - I read about the braided yarn video, watched it, and like some others (I bet), will use that method. I'm using magic knot now and will use braided yarn method from now on. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Kathy... that's a real bummer! I know how you feel... once made a sweater our of some gorgeous yarn, colors that I loved, and the sleeves would have fit an orangutan! (My fault totally... had not adjusted for pattern size) I eventually fixed it but was SO disappointed in the meantime! Like someone suggested, have a Margarita and then carry on! :-D


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

So sorry.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry for the disappointment. Beautiful yarn but take a deep breath and it will get a bit easier after resting on it. I never frog and go right back at it. I let my anger with myself subside and then begin again, fresh so to speak.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*I use the Russian Join technique*, as often as I can, _it seems to be the better and most reliable technique I have found_. 

I like your precedence, to go ahead and restart the project, :thumbup:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I know the feeling over failed garments Just about to unpick for the third time a cardigan [sleeves ]first time too tight second time too loose. A friend said best dump it but the yarn was exspensive All this comes from trying to knit from armhole downwards lol


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

You are so successful at so many things you attempt and post. I feel your pain (having gotten stuck on row 104 of Ashton, or is it Holbrook?) and frogged Swirl five times. Keep at it...it gets better.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

randado said:


> So sorry Kathy, my goodness how frustrating! Your new re-knit will be spectacular though. How were you supposed to block the sweater?
> 
> Hugs


From what I read, I should have washed in machine on delicate and lightly steamed where needed. When I tell you this thing stretched I mean probably 2 1/2 times the original size in length, width not as much. I wet blocked it in a tub got it really wet and then rolled in a towel but as soon as I took it out of tub I knew something was wrong


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

harter0310 said:


> Sorry for the disappointment. Beautiful yarn but take a deep breath and it will get a bit easier after resting on it. I never frog and go right back at it. I let my anger with myself subside and then begin again, fresh so to speak.


Good idea and exactly how I feel. Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Wow, I have to admire your spunk. Bless your heart, you just pull them boot straps up and get going again.
> OMgoodness, those buttons are awesome! Are you going to do the pattern again? - did you like it? I'm asking because it's in my queue and I still want to knit it.


Thank you my friend. I am going to knit the same pattern with this yarn. I hope I can salvage the yarn. I should be able to. I had the tunic on before I blocked it and really liked it. I had not sewn the buttons on because I wanted to block it first. The tunic can be worn like a poncho. I need to conquer blocking Superwash as my retired gentleman friends sweater is also Superwash. I will be researching blocking Superwash more throughly.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh Jeanneitta, sorry that happened. What a bummer to buy the expensive yarn and not really like it. Superwash seems to be tricky. I read a few blogs about blocking and it seems I should have machine washed delicate let dry and steam lightly where needed. Did you machine wash or soak in a tub?


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

You've scared me now Kathy -your knitting is so professional-looking usually and for that to happen to you...what hope is there for the rest of us mere mortals???

I used the magic knot for the first time recently and then gifted the item. I hope its still intact! I'm not going to use it again, that's for sure.


----------



## noraeb (Jan 11, 2013)

Kathy, I am always inspired by your amazing creativity and craftsmanship. Thanks for letting us all learn from your upsetting experience. I will file this knowledge away and know not to do these things myself.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> You've scared me now Kathy -your knitting is so professional-looking usually and for that to happen to you...what hope is there for the rest of us mere mortals???
> 
> I used the magic knot for the first time recently and then gifted the item. I hope its still intact! I'm not going to use it again, that's for sure.


Sorry, my thoughts about posting my failure was that we all make mistakes and everyone is so supportive I felt it was only fair of me to share my big fat failure. Nothing magical about knitting right? If you can knit, purl and read you can knit anything! It does not mean it will always be perfect but we can try.
PS hopefully we can learn from this


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

If anyone has information on blocking Superwash Wool please share with us your knowledge. Thank you.


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

so sorry to hear that. I always make things to small so after all the work the projected does not get the wear. You would think I would learn. Good Luck


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

You do such beautiful work, how fun for you to share your not so fun adventure with knitting. We all have our moments no matter how many years we have knitted and what skill level we are at! Thanks for sharing Katsch and good luck "fixing" your beautiful poncho. I love the colors of the yarn and buttons you have chosen.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Kathy,
I feel your pain. So frustrating for sure. I have read so much about magic knot failure I have not used it for a long time. I use the Russian join most now. You are a fast knitter and will be done again before you know. Interesting about how the super wash wool acts when wet. The Gale is such a beautiful pattern and will look great on you. I recently made a scarf for my daughter (not near the knitting you just did) but I crocheted it twice in different patterns and frogged it twice. I ended up knitting it and was happy the third time. 
Thanks for sharing a failure, it helps us all know that can happen to anyone. 
Hope you are feeling better this AM. Hope the toe is better too


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is frustrating.

Best of luck to you next time.

You still have the gorgeous purchases.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Kathy. So sorry you had a malfunction on your knitting project.. I have several.. I know what your going thru.. well actually no, you have many beautiful projects... I have frogged projects. I'm just doing some crocheting and looming. Also made a cowl on the peg loom. Very fun.. someday Im going to try knitting again... best of luck to you. I can't wait to see it when you get it redone. How's the foot now?? Can you walk on it yet? Have a great night


Thank you for asking about my foot. Things are okay. I have a hard time with the sitting all the time. I saw the surgeon for a follow up yesterday all looks good but he did say I really want you to stay down this week so I am trying to be a good patient as I really want no more trouble. Hubs has threatened to take away my boot if I am not good.


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

Cute pattern. Hope you try it again.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you all for being as supportive as I knew you would be. The confidence you all have in me has boosted my spirit. Have I told you all lately that I love you?
Sincerely,
Kathy


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know how to do the magic knot yet -- maybe I won't learn! You deserve a large bottle of wine and lots of hugs.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh no!!!! Well we do live and learn although I guess it is not much comfort. Can you reuse the yarn?


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you for asking about my foot. Things are okay. I have a hard time with the sitting all the time. I saw the surgeon for a follow up yesterday all looks good but he did say I really want you to stay down this week so I am trying to be a good patient as I really want no more trouble. Hubs has threatened to take away my boot if I am not good.


It is hard for someone so active to "mind" the doctor, but you will be better off in the long run. Hope your week passes like a breeze and you can do more soon. At least it isn't lovely weather out there yet. Take care.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It happens. I'm glad you forgave yourself. Maybe you should do another project before starting this one again.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you all for being as supportive as I knew you would be. The confidence you all have in me has boosted my spirit. Have I told you all lately that I love you?
> Sincerely,
> Kathy


😊


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I am so sorry for you. Know just how you feel. I'm on vacation for two months and waiting at home for me is a swinging cardigan having a "time out". Somehow the back armholes are much longer than the front ones. Not as horrible a mess as yours but still ...... 

Have that extra glass of wine tonight and try to put it down to a learning experience.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

So sorry!! I would be so piiiiisssed (forgive lang)!! But, with some hours in between, you will see clear on how to proceed. I hope today goes much better!


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

You know Katsch chalk it up to experience- you have learned something- not to to do THAT again- the first time I used superwash wool it had silk in it and it too was pricey- what a mess I had- you know , now I steer clear of superwash wool even for socks - there's an old saying my mom used to say trick me once , won't trick me twice- and she was a wise woman- onwards and upwards I say-by the way it is a lovely pattern


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh wow, I feel your pain! Wishing you the best ahead so you can regain a sense of satisfaction. You are not alone, it happens,


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What happened to your foot, I am just catching up with all of this...


Katsch said:


> Thank you for asking about my foot. Things are okay. I have a hard time with the sitting all the time. I saw the surgeon for a follow up yesterday all looks good but he did say I really want you to stay down this week so I am trying to be a good patient as I really want no more trouble. Hubs has threatened to take away my boot if I am not good.


 :| :|


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry.It's so frustrating when you have invested so much time in a project.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

{{{hugs}}}
(been there... done that...)


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

been there...done that...as well. Last night I had so many knitting dreams..I have some lovely alpaca yarn that I want to use and I don't want to make any mistakes in the pattern.........


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Oh no!!!! Well we do live and learn although I guess it is not much comfort. Can you reuse the yarn?


I am hoping to salvage as much as I can and knit the same pattern. I did purchase one extra skein.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> It happens. I'm glad you forgave yourself. Maybe you should do another project before starting this one again.


Thank you. I do have two others in the works. I am not usually a one project girl.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

elenapicado said:


> So sorry!! I would be so piiiiisssed (forgive lang)!! But, with some hours in between, you will see clear on how to proceed. I hope today goes much better!


Oh trust me I was piiiiisssed! I have gotten over myself and out of my own way now and will knit this again just not yet


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lululuck said:


> You know Katsch chalk it up to experience- you have learned something- not to to do THAT again- the first time I used superwash wool it had silk in it and it too was pricey- what a mess I had- you know , now I steer clear of superwash wool even for socks - there's an old saying my mom used to say trick me once , won't trick me twice- and she was a wise woman- onwards and upwards I say-by the way it is a lovely pattern


Oh no, I have Superwash for my next sweater project for a good friend. I really need to learn how to treat this yarn so I can knit him a great sweater or I need to choose another yarn.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> What happened to your foot, I am just catching up with all of this...
> 
> :| :|


My toe actually. I broke the same foot in 2012, three metatarsal bones, ouch. Then the following year refractured one of same bones, ouch again. I was jogging on treadmill. Then this past summer I was doing my usual five mile hike around the lake and I was having such pain in the bottom of same foot. I kept trying different sneakers, walking shoes, hiking shoes but the pain was always there. The second toe on the foot would also tingle at night, nerve damage I find out after the toe became rigid. Hammer toe, not pretty not fun. I had surgery to correct hammer toe and relieve pain in bottom of foot. The hardest part is now staying on my keester. :|


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thank you for asking about my foot. Things are okay. I have a hard time with the sitting all the time. I saw the surgeon for a follow up yesterday all looks good but he did say I really want you to stay down this week so I am trying to be a good patient as I really want no more trouble. Hubs has threatened to take away my boot if I am not good.


Hi Kathy, so sorry that this happened to you. I guess we have all had a similar experience. Love your attitude and know your next one will be just as pretty. The yarn and buttons are lovely. As far as Hubs taking away your boot, try to stay being a good patient, although I guess it's better than taking away your knitting! lol..
Hugs, Edie...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> Hi Kathy, so sorry that this happened to you. I guess we have all had a similar experience. Love your attitude and know your next one will be just as pretty. The yarn and buttons are lovely. As far as Hubs taking away your boot, try to stay being a good patient, although I guess it's better than taking away your knitting! lol..
> Hugs, Edie...


Haha, he knows better than that.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

I feel for you. Been there myself. But maybe if I shared my story here with my friends on KP I would of been able to get by it faster. I was sick for days and days and just threw the whole thing in the trash. I couldn't look at the project anymore and I will never knit it again. 
So my fellow KPer, move forward...we knitters are all the same!!!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry it didn't go well. Glad you forgave yourself. xxooxx


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I know the feeling. Just did a vest for myself. Turned out 2 sizes larger then my body.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you all for being as supportive as I knew you would be. The confidence you all have in me has boosted my spirit. Have I told you all lately that I love you?
> Sincerely,
> Kathy


Thank you Kathy, we love you too. 💞


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

If we can't trust the Magic Knot, what can we trust?? Love the pattern, glad you plan to go forward on this project. We have been adoring you and everything you knit, so here is this bad goof -- believe me, I'm not 'gleeful' - but we now know that these mistakes can happen to anyone and everyone. I've got several things that are finished but I won't wear so there they are, stacked, and useless. At least you will frog yours and do it again! Perseverance - I love it!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So sorry for your mishap! I tried the magic knot several years ago but decided that it wasn't for me...learned to knit from my Nana who always said "no knots" so I just couldn't bring myself to knot.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Commiserations, but I love it ! Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I have given up completely on the magic knot. I work the new and "old" together for about 4 stitches and then know they are securely in place. I've also had the "magic" (now you have it, now you don't) come apart with different yarns. I think it works best with 100% wool, and then only because the wool itself felts somewhat into place.

Sorry for your upset, and I feel your pain having been there myself.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

soneka said:


> If we can't trust the Magic Knot, what can we trust?? Love the pattern, glad you plan to go forward on this project. We have been adoring you and everything you knit, so here is this bad goof -- believe me, I'm not 'gleeful' - but we now know that these mistakes can happen to anyone and everyone. I've got several things that are finished but I won't wear so there they are, stacked, and useless. At least you will frog yours and do it again! Perseverance - I love it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

You know I have not had a problem with magic knot before maybe it is the nature of Superwash Wool.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> I have given up completely on the magic knot. I work the new and "old" together for about 4 stitches and then know they are securely in place. I've also had the "magic" (now you have it, now you don't) come apart with different yarns. I think it works best with 100% wool, and then only because the wool itself felts somewhat into place.
> 
> Sorry for your upset, and I feel your pain having been there myself.


Makes sense to me :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

littletreasure said:


> Commiserations, but I love it ! Where can I get the pattern?


Ravelry titled Gale by Alicia Plummer


----------



## Dianebailey (Mar 4, 2014)

If you haven't frogged yet, can you just take off some rows at the bottom? Or wouldn't that look right?


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

So sorry, but as you may well imagine, we've been there, done that! You are in good company. Breathe deep and don't be hard on yourself.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry about your experience! I think most of us have those problems. It is so discouraging to spend all that time knitting something and then for something bad to happen to it. That is a gorgeous pattern and I hope it works out in the light of the day. 

BTW, how was VKL? I have been thinking about visiting the CA one in April.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Dianebailey said:


> If you haven't frogged yet, can you just take off some rows at the bottom? Or wouldn't that look right?


I am afraid it won't work. I tried it on just a bit ago and it goes past my knees. The Superwash Wool really stretches.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Sorry about your experience! I think most of us have those problems. It is so discouraging to spend all that time knitting something and then for something bad to happen to it. That is a gorgeous pattern and I hope it works out in the light of the day.
> 
> BTW, how was VKL? I have been thinking about visiting the CA one in April.


Go, do not hesitate. It was a great weekend. I traveled alone from Wappingers Falls on the train to the City and loved every minute of the trip. I was sure to meet up with other KP members. Some of us exchanged phone numbers and it was the best way to find each other. You will have fun.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm surprised about the magic knot coming apart.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh dear, what an ordeal & disappointment. I love the buttons BTW. I'd never heard of Magic Knot so google'd it. Hmmm


----------



## Dianebailey (Mar 4, 2014)

Reading up on Superwash wool, I see notes that if you overstretch it you can fix it by soaking for 30 minutes and then laying it out to the dimensions desired. Haven't tried it, but I would try at least once before frogging.

You do such beautiful work.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Go, do not hesitate. It was a great weekend. I traveled alone from Wappingers Falls on the train to the City and loved every minute of the trip. I was sure to meet up with other KP members. Some of us exchanged phone numbers and it was the best way to find each other. You will have fun.


Thank you! I have actually planned on meeting an online friend there.
Wasn't sure if we would go or not. I love Stitches, so figured I might enjoy this, too.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I for one have learned from your mistakes. I have not and now will not use the magic knot and I will pay close attention when I am blocking various fibers especially superwash. Thanks for posting! Hope that your next project turns out beautifully!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You got to do what the doctor tells you to do or else you will pay the price. My husband had a hernia operation last year and now has another hernia that "sprung" out of nowhere but then he decided to show off and started doing his 30 + mile road cycling trips, back at the gym lifting weights etc., guess what???? And mind you we are no spring chickens anymore. Be careful and take care.


Katsch said:


> My toe actually. I broke the same foot in 2012, three metatarsal bones, ouch. Then the following year refractured one of same bones, ouch again. I was jogging on treadmill. Then this past summer I was doing my usual five mile hike around the lake and I was having such pain in the bottom of same foot. I kept trying different sneakers, walking shoes, hiking shoes but the pain was always there. The second toe on the foot would also tingle at night, nerve damage I find out after the toe became rigid. Hammer toe, not pretty not fun. I had surgery to correct hammer toe and relieve pain in bottom of foot. The hardest part is now staying on my keester. :|


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I am afraid it won't work. I tried it on just a bit ago and it goes past my knees. The Superwash Wool really stretches.


Did not realize superwash wool did that! Cotton - yes, but not superwash! Does superwash go back to where you want?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Did not realize superwash wool did that! Cotton - yes, but not superwash! Does superwash go back to where you want?


I do not know. I have been trying to find out more this morning in between reading KP. So far all I know is that it does not behave like wool, which I found out by wet blocking my knit. When I knit this again with the same yarn I will probably machine wash delicate and steam block lightly where needed. Honestly, with the first knit I would have had to only steam block the joins plus the outer ribbing where the buttons are sewn on. The rest of the knit was pretty flat. Live and learn.

I was hoping someone with more experience with Superwash Wool would join the discussion. As far as the magic knot goes I think the failure was caused by the stretching and possibly the nature of Superwash Wool but not positive on that.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Soooo frustrating! Thanks for sharing, I feel your pain&#128546;


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

That was hard. Give it some rest and then redo it. It'll work out then.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Dianebailey said:


> Reading up on Superwash wool, I see notes that if you overstretch it you can fix it by soaking for 30 minutes and then laying it out to the dimensions desired. Haven't tried it, but I would try at least once before frogging.
> 
> You do such beautiful work.


Thanks, the blocking method I used was soaking and when I took it out of the tub I knew right away that it had stretched and a lot. So not convinced that soaking is helpful. From what a can surmise I should have machine washed delicate, lay flat to dry and steam where needed, lightly.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm glad to hear you'll try it again. It's such a cute pattern, and through your disappointment, I learned about superwash wool. Can't wait to see your second try!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I do not know. I have been trying to find out more this morning in between reading KP. So far all I know is that it does not behave like wool, which I found out by wet blocking my knit. When I knit this again with the same yarn I will probably machine wash delicate and steam block lightly where needed. Honestly, with the first knit I would have had to only steam block the joins plus the outer ribbing where the buttons are sewn on. The rest of the knit was pretty flat. Live and learn.
> 
> I was hoping someone with more experience with Superwash Wool would join the discussion. As far as the magic knot goes I think the failure was caused by the stretching and possibly the nature of Superwash Wool but not positive on that.


I have heard the Russian Join fails sometimes, too, so guess each case is different. I had a friend who made her DIL a baby blanket out of superwash and was afraid the DIL would ruin it when washed, so she washed in cold water and it felted! Went back to the LYS and all they can really do is replace the wool.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sharmend said:


> I have heard the Russian Join fails sometimes, too, so guess each case is different. I had a friend who made her DIL a baby blanket out of superwash and was afraid the DIL would ruin it when washed, so she washed in cold water and it felted! Went back to the LYS and all they can really do is replace the wool.


Did she put the blanket in the dryer? I know the Superwash I have says dry flat.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Oh Kathy! That is so frustrating! I appreciate it when you share these times as we all learn from them (the fringe sweater). Have a martini, tell yourself it was a learning experience and move on. You have more to knit!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I sent an email to Spirited Fibers, who I purchased the yarn from. I hope to gain insight on where I went wrong. I will keep you all posted as to her reply.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Did she put the blanket in the dryer? I know the Superwash I have says dry flat.


Yep, she did! Stupid me - I thought superwash included drying in the dryer! You can tell I don't use wool too much, and when I do I always hand wash and line dry or flat block.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

rebrenner31 said:


> Oh Kathy! That is so frustrating! I appreciate it when you share these times as we all learn from them (the fringe sweater). Have a martini, tell yourself it was a learning experience and move on. You have more to knit!


Amen!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Let's us know that we are not alone when something just doesn't work like we hoped. On the plus side, you can reuse the yarn so you get twice your money's worth....well maybe. Trying to put a positive spin on it.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

It's a beautiful pattern and I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you. You're a strong person for admitting your errors so we all could learn from it. Most people would keep quiet about it. I've seen your work before and know what wonderful projects you turn out.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry this happened to you, especially now, that you are recouping from your toe & foot surgery.

It is frustrating after investing so much time on your knitting.

I never liked the magic knot.... nothing magic about it.

Wishing you a speedy recovery and happier knitting hours!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

That is a great pattern! Good for you for having the patience to frog and do over.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ugh! We have all been there to some extent! Good luck with the frogging!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor baby! Keep the faith - it is the bummers like this that make us appreciate all the victories. It is a beautiful pattern, and the yarn is too.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey we have all been there and done that. At present I am knitting with yarn that keeps coming apart, so I frog and I knit and I frog and I knit. That darned thing is going to get done, if it takes me all month. I am 1/2 way done with it. It is the striklese lace baktus which I have made many many times, but this yarn is driving me crazy, so Katsch, you are not alone. At least we can come out and tell our stories which makes things OK. YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!!!!!!

Yes, and one of my magic knots came undone, so I just double knotted the darn thing! I am wearing this one, so there!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about this,the pattern is beautiful and glad you will give it another try.

I'm sure it will be worth the effort a second time. 

hope you are felling better and getting use to the boot.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Didn't read all 10 pages today, but wonder if you have seen this??
http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2011/05/my-hat-is-too-loose.html

"The one almost-exception to all this occurs with superwash wool. Of course, the whole POINT of superwash wool is that it does NOT felt, yet many knitters may not realize that putting this sort of yarn into a dryer helps it regain its bounce and size--a superwash hat laid out to dry will be much bigger than one machine-dried. So, while throwing a superwash hat into the dryer is not felting per se, it is "shrinking" through using a clothes drier--an almost exception to the don't-felt concept."


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

judyr said:


> Hey we have all been there and done that. At present I am knitting with yarn that keeps coming apart, so I frog and I knit and I frog and I knit. That darned thing is going to get done, if it takes me all month. I am 1/2 way done with it. It is the striklese lace baktus which I have made many many times, but this yarn is driving me crazy, so Katsch, you are not alone. At least we can come out and tell our stories which makes things OK. YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, and one of my magic knots came undone, so I just double knotted the darn thing! I am wearing this one, so there!


Haha, love the "so there"


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Didn't read all 10 pages today, but wonder if you have seen this??
> http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2011/05/my-hat-is-too-loose.html
> 
> "The one almost-exception to all this occurs with superwash wool. Of course, the whole POINT of superwash wool is that it does NOT felt, yet many knitters may not realize that putting this sort of yarn into a dryer helps it regain its bounce and size--a superwash hat laid out to dry will be much bigger than one machine-dried. So, while throwing a superwash hat into the dryer is not felting per se, it is "shrinking" through using a clothes drier--an almost exception to the don't-felt concept."


An interesting read and will look at it, thank you. My first thought was the dryer and it may have worked as I kept checking it but the magic knot issue ruined the idea of leaving in the dryer any longer.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

OUCH! That is a painful one for sure!

I would suggest putting it away for a few days or more until you are ready to start again. Thank you for sharing this information with all of us.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Awww...my 85 yr old father STILL reminds me of the sweater with "6ft arms". No, they weren't 6 ft......but, that's only one of many mistakes. 
Don't let it stop you! Successes are sweeter afterwards


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

UGH. I FEEL YOUR PAIN.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Your experience with the Magic Knot has convinced me not to try using it with thicker yarns. Maybe it only works well with a thin yarn. So sorry you had so much trouble with this project. I agree that you should unravel the yarn and start over. I think it will be lovely when you finish it.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry about your "mess". If it had been me I might have chunked it in the garbage.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

You have a lot of comments, haven't read them all, and probably a lot of sympathy as well because we have all been there. Learning little things like how a yarn reacts is important and sometimes we pay for it. Someone at this site described superwash wool as a natural fiber where the scales or roughness that causes wool to cling or matte is mechanically removed--haven't heard otherwise. So it is close to an extruded fiber like acrylic except worse because acrylic fiber are created to react like wool. I personally would never waste time or money on superwash unless it is for socks or childrens' hats that need constant washing.

My learning experience was a "bargain" purchase of a boucle-type yarn, supposedly wool, I think it was miss-labeled, in a lovely color I couldn't resist. Well I knit the sweater THREE times. Each time I followed the gauge, measured and made adjustments--then put it on and after one wearing it would sag and be twice the size it should be. Finally after the third time ripping and re-knitting it ended up as a cat bed liner--my kitty loved it.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

How sad. Good lesson to never, ever knot.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh gosh, so sorry Kathy. It's so frustrating to have something like that happen. But we've all been right there, too, and we understand and sympathize with you. Try to shake it off and enjoy knitting your new item with your beautiful yarn and buttons! 

I'm getting ready to frog a 7 foot wrap because I look terrible in it.  It makes me mad and sad.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sampymom said:


> Oh gosh, so sorry Kathy. It's so frustrating to have something like that happen. But we've all been right there, too, and we understand and sympathize with you. Try to shake it off and enjoy knitting your new item with your beautiful yarn and buttons!
> 
> I'm getting ready to frog a 7 foot wrap because I look terrible in it.  It makes me mad and sad.


Oh so sorry. I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh gosh, all that work, I can understand how you feel. Good for you, getting up, dusting yourself off, & not kicking a hole in the wall, even tho I bet you thought about it.
And I echo the advice to have a couple of Margaritas & start again.....or maybe spend an evening with Jack Daniels ...whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I sent an email to Spirited Fibers, who I purchased the yarn from. I hope to gain insight on where I went wrong. I will keep you all posted as to her reply.


I'll be looking for what they have to say about this issue.
I'm wondering what washing method can be used for this yarn? hmmmmm
I've gone on line to read all I can about this yarn and how to wash it and it only states to machine wash, lay flat to dry. So now I'm really curious as to what happened ?

This is something that needs to be made public from the yarn company. jmo


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Thanks Ros. I hope so too. I am now second guessing the technique for the magic knot. I will be perfecting my Russian Join technique instead.


Me too, second guessing this know. Knot because of the knot, but because of my (possible) (in)ability to do it correctly.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Darn! What a huge disappointment; but this is a great pattern and I hope all goes well the second time. I'd love to see it completed.


----------



## chriscappo (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. I always love the pictures you post and wish that I were as accomplished as you. I won't be as hard on myself with my next failure. I hope the second time around is a total success!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Been there too. Not quite as bad.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

I am so sorry. I know we have all had failures, so we can feel your pain. Good luck on knitting it again!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

It's so frustrating 
I knit an Aran cardigan with tons of cables and used hand painted buttons
I put it on my desk as I finished sewing on the buttons
My maid was there that day and put it in the washer & dryer. Then she hid it!
I found it, about 8 inches square!! Wouldn't even fit a doll
I was devastated 
I understand exactly how you feel


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Katsch said:


> If anyone has information on blocking Superwash Wool please share with us your knowledge. Thank you.


I am sorry that happened Katsch. How frustrating for you, however I'm confused. If the yarn is 'Superwash' Wool (of which I haven't used), why would it behave in that way at all?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Thanks Ros. I hope so too. I am now second guessing the technique for the magic knot. I will be perfecting my Russian Join technique instead.


I think you will like the Russian Join much better. it always works for me and never comes apart. There is no knot and no ends to weave in. Sorry about your sweater. That must be very frustrating for you. Just know that others here feel your pain.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I am sorry that happened Katsch. How frustrating for you, however I'm confused. If the yarn is 'Superwash' Wool (of which I haven't used), why would it behave in that way at all?


It seems the wool is treated so that we can wash in the washer without it felting. The label is wash delicate, lay flat to dry. The Superwash properties causes the wool to "grow" and I did not do my research beforehand and as you know paid the price. I foolishly thought I could soak and block the way I do my wools. The Superwash Wool from what I have read does not hold the water and thus causes the stretching or growing. I am sure if I am incorrect in this statement someone will correct me. The Superwash after I soaked it was rather silky to the touch.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> It's so frustrating
> I knit an Aran cardigan with tons of cables and used hand painted buttons
> I put it on my desk as I finished sewing on the buttons
> My maid was there that day and put it in the washer & dryer. Then she hid it!
> ...


Oh, how sad. Did you fire her? I think I may have been tempted to do so since she did not tell me and hid the sweater or should I say square.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Awww so sorry! What a bummer.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

thegrape said:


> Awww so sorry! What a bummer.


Thank you, it is but I will say I am learning about Superwash Wool. I guess my glass is half full


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

That is a disappointment! But before frogging please consider cutting it into shape! Really, that can be done!
Try to figure out the correct size, with your sewing machine: stitch twice, sothat the stitches won't unravel and cut! Then sew back the pieces. Sewing machines have great stitches for that.
You'd still have your knitwork, but in the correct size.
Give it a thought! Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

inkie said:


> That is a disappointment! But before frogging please consider cutting it into shape! Really, that can be done!
> Try to figure out the correct size, with your sewing machine: stitch twice, sothat the stitches won't unravel and cut! Then sew back the pieces. Sewing machines have great stitches for that.
> You'd still have your knitwork, but in the correct size.
> Give it a thought! Anyway, good luck!


Thanks Inkie, will think on this but I do not sew, minor problem :|


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I know how you feel I made a sweater for my GD for Xmas out of super wash and almost fainted after I washed it 3x bigger I just threw it in the drier and thankfully it came out beautiful. I use magic knot all the time and have only had a problem when the yarn was very very thin. Hoping your next ry works out for you keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

kidbear said:


> I know how you feel I made a sweater for my GD for Xmas out of super wash and almost fainted after I washed it 3x bigger I just threw it in the drier and thankfully it came out beautiful. I use magic knot all the time and have only had a problem when the yarn was very very thin. Hoping your next ry works out for you keeping fingers crossed for you


Oh no it was three times bigger after putting in the washer? I thought we were suppose to machine wash delicate and lay flat to dry. If it comes out three times bigger it will not shrink back laying flat to dry. Yikes!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I feel your pain.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Great sweater, hope you do it again. This won't make your disappointment any better, but after not knitting for 30 years there is whole lot of new stuff for me to learn. Such as no magic knots and the superwash wool I was contemplating for my busy Nova Scotia grands may not be the best idea. Thanks for sharing the info. I think your doing so just saved ME a lot of disappointment. Not to mention the kids!

Love this site.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tired n' cranky said:


> Look at the braided join, too. I find that I don't have the bulk with it like I sometimes get with the Russian join.


So sorry for all the trouble and disappointment. What a bummer! As for the "Magic Knot"--I believe I saw this on another post in KP--but it bears repeating.

It is a web site for 10 different kinds of joins--8 of which work in the ends as you go. I, too like the braided join for same color joins, but--with a number of different joins in your arsenal, you'll be prepared for most anything!

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2010/04/working-in-ends-as-you-go-along-same.html


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I am sorry that happened Katsch. How frustrating for you, however I'm confused. If the yarn is 'Superwash' Wool (of which I haven't used), why would it behave in that way at all?


This too is really bothering me. I am hoping you get some sort of answer from the company you purchased it from.

Something is terribly wrong to specify what they have and then you get this nightmare to deal with. I just cannot understand why it grew so much????

:shock:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> It's so frustrating
> I knit an Aran cardigan with tons of cables and used hand painted buttons
> I put it on my desk as I finished sewing on the buttons
> My maid was there that day and put it in the washer & dryer. Then she hid it!
> ...


That is terrible! One thing to wash it and have it shrink, another to hide it! Shame shame!!!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I once made a sweater out of Cascade 220 Super Wash and absolutely hated it when I washed it and tried to block it. Then I finally threw it in the dryer and wa-la it looked great. I couldn't believe it. However, the bad news is that it itches so much I never wear it. Yes, we sure have all been there. Not sure what a magic knot is and also not sure I want to know now . So sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I once made a sweater out of Cascade 220 Super Wash and absolutely hated it when I washed it and tried to block it. Then I finally threw it in the dryer and wa-la it looked great. I couldn't believe it. However, the bad news is that it itches so much I never wear it. Yes, we sure have all been there. Not sure what a magic knot is and also not sure I want to know now . So sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thanks Inkie, will think on this but I do not sew, minor problem :|


Hi Kath, Do you have a yarn shop that could do a surge stitch and make your project smaller for you? I did this once with a vest that was done up in bamboo yarn. It was just too large. I took it down to the yarn shop and asked if they could do anything about the size. 
They had me try it on and pinned the area to surge to make it smaller. It worked. 
A person who does upolstering might be able to do this for you also.


----------



## awesomedorags (Feb 6, 2015)

So sorry, but always forgive yourself. You may try that pattern again and have great results.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Good Evening,
> I had a big fat failure last night and have been bummed about it all day. I decided since I share my knit and crochet successes with you all that I should also share this disappointment with you.
> Remember the Gale pattern and yarn with those great buttons I purchased at VKL? Well, I knit the pattern using the gorgeous Superwash wool. I knit the back a 1/2" longer than front after reading about another knitter who did the same on Ravelry for a better fit. I also knit the garter ridges on the back to mirror the garter ridges on the front as I felt the ridges straight across the back would not flatter me. All was well until I blocked the Superwash wool knit without paying attention to how to. Superwash wool stretches way too much when wet. I was mortified and threw it in the dryer with towels to see if that would help. It gets worse, apparently one of my magic knots was not so magic. Yup, it came apart and the Gale top is still way too stretched and now stitches have come apart almost to the neck. Disgusted, I threw it on the blocking board and went to bed. I could not sleep thinking about the wasted knit.
> I have finally forgiven myself, realizing we all mess up but gee when I mess up I really mess up. Anyway, when this knit is dry again I will frog it and knit it again. I do have an extra skein so all, I hope, will go well. I have learned what not to do with Superwash wool and not to trust the magic knot.
> Thanks for listening and being there for successful knits and not so successful ones.


What ashamed I wish you good luck for your next attempt and I'm sure you will win. Do like the pattern


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Katsch said:


> It seems the wool is treated so that we can wash in the washer without it felting. The label is wash delicate, lay flat to dry. The Superwash properties causes the wool to "grow" and I did not do my research beforehand and as you know paid the price. I foolishly thought I could soak and block the way I do my wools. The Superwash Wool from what I have read does not hold the water and thus causes the stretching or growing. I am sure if I am incorrect in this statement someone will correct me. The Superwash after I soaked it was rather silky to the touch.


At least it's been an education! I am sure, going by the beautifully constructed garments you've produced in the past, your next attempt will be perfect. It's a fantastic design and I can't wait to see it finished. I have just ordered a pattern from Rowan which is similar. It's also a chunky knit with cables and I plan to do it in cream. No doubt I'll be all the more inspired to get onto it after seeing yours completed and you happy!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok I've done some research on line and found out that Superwash yarn can grow . Sometime it will regardless of how you do your home work. Gauge, wash, etc.
But: This is what I've found so far:
Amy Herzog states: Working stitches too close to the end of your Left needle can cause your "Row gauge" to be off.
Your Stitch gauge might be on but the looseness in your Row gauge will grow Allot when washed especially with a large project, Sweater, blanket, etc. 
For anyone who would like to check her input to this, Google" Why would super wash yarn get huge when washed?" Read what Amy Herzog has to say"Why swatches lie".
Another place to check out: Pink Lemon twist gauge. More interesting information. Both sites are very informative .
I'm playing investigator here.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> This too is really bothering me. I am hoping you get some sort of answer from the company you purchased it from.
> 
> Something is terribly wrong to specify what they have and then you get this nightmare to deal with. I just cannot understand why it grew so much????
> 
> :shock:


Me either but it did. I am concerned because I have another sweater lined up with Superwash but a different brand. It is made by Rowan.
But in the defense of the yarn and label it did say machine wash delicate and I opted to soak in tub to wet block it, my mistake.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes you are playing investigator and Amy Herzogs explanation makes great sense. I knit this on large circulars size 11 and the stitches were loose as you may know size 11 needles are somewhat short. I think I will knit the next one on straights as the item is not knitted in the round. Thanks Cheryl good detective work, Sherlock.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Hi Kath, Do you have a yarn shop that could do a surge stitch and make your project smaller for you? I did this once with a vest that was done up in bamboo yarn. It was just too large. I took it down to the yarn shop and asked if they could do anything about the size.
> They had me try it on and pinned the area to surge to make it smaller. It worked.
> A person who does upolstering might be able to do this for you also.


Unfortunately, it is just too loosie goosie for me. I really am afraid the only option I have is to frog and knit again. Good thing I love knitting


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The company did get back to me and her response was that she generally soaks in a sink and lays flat to dry. 
I responded and let her know just how much it grew and now will await her response.


----------



## me the knitter (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh you poor lady ....I've had a few of those nights myself ....only to finally fet out of bed at 2.....3 am just to start over ...I no exactly what your talking about .....oh well as they say keep your head up ...happy knitting . &#128522;


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> So sorry for all the trouble and disappointment. What a bummer! As for the "Magic Knot"--I believe I saw this on another post in KP--but it bears repeating.
> 
> It is a web site for 10 different kinds of joins--8 of which work in the ends as you go. I, too like the braided join for same color joins, but--with a number of different joins in your arsenal, you'll be prepared for most anything!
> 
> http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2010/04/working-in-ends-as-you-go-along-same.html


Very nice link, thank you! I will be referring to this link often.


----------



## fotogo3 (Oct 13, 2014)

You are a better woman than I. I'm ashamed to say that I recently got so frustrated with a sweater project that I took a pair of scissors to it. It has gone to frustrating projects heaven.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I want that pictured Gale sweater. You will make it work, lesson learned. good wishes on the repair. 
Karen


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

wwwdel said:


> So sorry for all the trouble and disappointment. What a bummer! As for the "Magic Knot"--I believe I saw this on another post in KP--but it bears repeating.
> 
> It is a web site for 10 different kinds of joins--8 of which work in the ends as you go. I, too like the braided join for same color joins, but--with a number of different joins in your arsenal, you'll be prepared for most anything!
> 
> http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2010/04/working-in-ends-as-you-go-along-same.html


Thank you for sharing this link, I have bookmarked it.💞


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry this happened to you; glad you shared and hope sharing has made you feel better.

Would you say, you're not going to use the magic knot anymore? I've been using it a lot lately but now I'm having second thoughts. Just in the last month, I've made 2 sweaters and a baby blanket and used that magic knot on everything. I hope I'm not going to be sorry.

What will you use in its place?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have heard about the Russian join but not the Magic knot. Looks like I don't want to learn it either!!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry this happened to you; glad you shared and hope sharing has made you feel better.

Would you say, you're not going to use the magic knot anymore? I've been using it a lot lately but now I'm having second thoughts. Just in the last month, I've made 2 sweaters and a baby blanket and used that magic knot on everything. I hope I'm not going to be sorry.

What will you use in its place?


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

How terrible, better luck next time, ;(


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Ouch...that hurts! I'm so sorry! &#128554;


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> Sorry this happened to you; glad you shared and hope sharing has made you feel better.
> 
> Would you say, you're not going to use the magic knot anymore? I've been using it a lot lately but now I'm having second thoughts. Just in the last month, I've made 2 sweaters and a baby blanket and used that magic knot on everything. I hope I'm not going to be sorry.
> 
> What will you use in its place?


I have looked at the Russian join and the braided. Also when joining same color if using wool or natural fibers I am looking at felting together.
I have not had any trouble with the magic knot until this time. I am wondering if it had something to do with the Superwash being slippery after wet.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I am so sorry and really understand how frustrating this is. However... I would get all the yarn in balls and use it for something else. No kidding GF.. after that kind of fail I just would not have patience to simply try again. Many years agoI bought THE yarn for a Vogue pattern sweater I wanted for myself. The "I have failed" happened about 3/4 in to this project. I was working with two yarns... both expensive and half was silk yarn. What a mess. I frogged and wound yarn and put it away. A few years later a friend who had moved to Denmark was to have her first baby . I made a bunting with a hood, leggings and a sweater and hat. Sent it off and she loved it and sent pics of baby one wearing all these gifts. I know it was appreciated... 2 more babies over the years and pictures of each of them wearing the gift. Anyway.. turn this around! Remake the item of use it for another pattern,


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Horrible for you...Are you planning to make the same pattern? Really like the pattern and the yarn.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jean williams said:


> Horrible for you...Are you planning to make the same pattern? Really like the pattern and the yarn.


I am at this point but once I frog it may turn out differently. I have no idea what the yarn will feel like until I take the knit apart.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I am at this point but once I frog it may turn out differently. I have no idea what the yarn will feel like until I take the knit apart.


Interesting comment! I took a sweater apart that was so soft and cuddly that I thought it would make a lovely scarf, but when it was reknit it was rather harsh even though I knit it very loosely. I am going to try to "kill" it to see if that helps.


----------



## mmartin (Jul 30, 2014)

we've all been there. So sorry. At least now you have the opportunity for a new success.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Interesting comment! I took a sweater apart that was so soft and cuddly that I thought it would make a lovely scarf, but when it was reknit it was rather harsh even though I knit it very loosely. I am going to try to "kill" it to see if that helps.


Yes, I am not sure how it will behave. Time will tell. By the way, I have bookmarked your join technique and will try it, thank you.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning Kathy, Have you thought about using a smaller needle, doing a gauge, washing it and see if this helps?
just a thought...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Morning Kathy, Have you thought about using a smaller needle, doing a gauge, washing it and see if this helps?
> just a thought...


Good Morning Cheryl,
Yes, I have thought about going down a size with the needles. I will most definitely swatch and washing the swatch is the best route before knitting the garment again. I will be very cautious the second time around. Thank you.

PS overall I am okay with this learning experience now but I will let you know after I try frogging and finding the ends that I have woven in. The good news if I have to cut and lose some of the yarn in the process I do have an untouched skein. My concern with the untouched skein is will it matter that it has not been washed? Maybe I should wash it on delicate first. Any thoughts?


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't imagine that yarn that's been knit, washed, blocked, dried, and frogged will be the same as an untouched skein. Maybe used the new skein for the neck, sleeve edge, and bottom band, saving the used yarn for the body. I feel your pain! I rarely use a magic knot, but when I do, I don't cut it short; I knot it and weave in the ends. May be silly, but a little redundancy goes a long way! I suggest knitting a quick and easy project before tackling this re-knit. Your spirit will be in a better place. Blessings!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Good Morning Cheryl,
> Yes, I have thought about going down a size with the needles. I will most definitely swatch and washing the swatch is the best route before knitting the garment again. I will be very cautious the second time around. Thank you.
> 
> PS overall I am okay with this learning experience now but I will let you know after I try frogging and finding the ends that I have woven in. The good news if I have to cut and lose some of the yarn in the process I do have an untouched skein. My concern with the untouched skein is will it matter that it has not been washed? Maybe I should wash it on delicate first. Any thoughts?


This a good question. I'm going to play investigator again. I'll let you know what I find out.

It sounds like you might want to pre wash your new skein of yarn before adding it to the washed yarn first.
They suggest putting your new yarn in a sock or nylon tie up the ends of it and wash it. This will keep it in tact . Make sure it dries completely before using it. If I come across any more info I'll sure pass it on. 
Cheryl J.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bbbg said:


> I can't imagine that yarn that's been knit, washed, blocked, dried, and frogged will be the same as an untouched skein. Maybe used the new skein for the neck, sleeve edge, and bottom band, saving the used yarn for the body. I feel your pain! I rarely use a magic knot, but when I do, I don't cut it short; I knot it and weave in the ends. May be silly, but a little redundancy goes a long way! I suggest knitting a quick and easy project before tackling this re-knit. Your spirit will be in a better place. Blessings!


Good advice.
By the way I know your area well. I have a home on East Caroga Lake and take Benson Rd to Northville frequently. I know your lake is huge and you could be in any number of towns. It is beautiful.
Kathy


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> This a good question. I'm going to play investigator again. I'll let you know what I find out.
> 
> It sounds like you might want to pre wash your new skein of yarn before adding it to the washed yarn first.
> They suggest putting your new yarn in a sock or nylon tie up the ends of it and wash it. This will keep it in tact . Make sure it dries completely before using it. If I come across any more info I'll sure pass it on.
> Cheryl J.


Perfect, I was thinking the same. Thank you.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Bummer. I feel your angst. Who hasn't had a negative experience with a knitting project from hell? One summer my sister knit a Vogue pattern that was an intarsia-type giraffe print. Maybe some of you remember that pattern. She had nothing but problems with the patterning. Then, she put the project aside for a spell. When she went back to work on it, she looked high and low for the project and had misplaced it somewhere. Couldn't find it. A few years later, she came across it, where the bagged project had somehow slipped down behind the washer in her laundry room. She was flummoxed as to how it ended up there. So, she took everything out of the bag, decided she really didn't like the project any more and "unknit" all the yarn, rolled it up into balls and put it aside as stash. I think some of the yarn was later used for a rug hooking project involving her cats.

Hopefully, you'll find a better and much more satisfying project for your yarn.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, my, what a tragedy. Beautiful sweater or poncho!!! I had thought Magic Knot would be great--now am a little skeptical.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds like a very bad knitting day.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh my I feel your pain with many mishaps of my own. Your chin is up and you have the yarn to "begin again" kudos to you.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

One failure out of scores of real winners just reminds us that we are human - I am sure you will transform the reworked yarn into one of your wonderful projects. I use the weavers knot with great success, myself. Look forward to seeing the reworked cape Kathi


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shylinn said:


> One failure out of scores of real winners just reminds us that we are human - I am sure you will transform the reworked yarn into one of your wonderful projects. I use the weavers knot with great success, myself. Look forward to seeing the reworked cape Kathi


Thank you and I will look at the weavers knot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll be looking into weaver's knot too.

So sorry about the terrible disappointment with your project. Let's hope that weaver's knot will keep this from ever happening again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

In researching the weaver's knot I was reminded of the Russian Join. Not sure what the pros and cons are on this but it looks like there is no way that is coming undone.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Kathy,

I love the pattern! I can't wait to see the pictures when you re-do it. Knowing you...it'll be in a matter of days!

The buttons!! They are gorgeous. I don't know VKL. Could you share the site with me. (I love buttons...I could just go hog wild!!)

Good luck!

Bonnie


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BonnieMcC said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I love the pattern! I can't wait to see the pictures when you re-do it. Knowing you...it'll be in a matter of days!
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie, VKL is Vogue Knitting Live. The buttons came from Dusty's Vintage.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you Bonnie, VKL is Vogue Knitting Live. The buttons came from Dusty's Vintage.


Oh...I think you posted something about that a couple weeks ago. I looked up Dusty's Vintage and found their Facebook site. Thank God I can't get to their store...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

BonnieMcC said:


> Oh...I think you posted something about that a couple weeks ago. I looked up Dusty's Vintage and found their Facebook site. Thank God I can't get to their store...


I too found their Facebook page and my jaw dropped at the sight of all those buttons. There is a Dusty's Vintage on eBay, but it's not the same company. I would love to be able to buy some of their buttons.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BonnieMcC said:


> Oh...I think you posted something about that a couple weeks ago. I looked up Dusty's Vintage and found their Facebook site. Thank God I can't get to their store...


I loved browsing in her booth


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I too found their Facebook page and my jaw dropped at the sight of all those buttons. There is a Dusty's Vintage on eBay, but it's not the same company. I would love to be able to buy some of their buttons.


That is the one! Pretty awesome at VKL to see those buttons.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry! You do usually do magical work as far as I have seen... I did something similar at Christmas. It was to be present for my mother... Cried for 3 days! Take Care not to beat yourself up too bad!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

That's learning the hard way. Feel for you.


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry about the mess and thank you for sharing your fail with us beginner/novices so we know even advance knitters have these same troubles. I use the magic knot too, and realize if I don't pay attention to how I do it right it falls apart. I'm behind on my viewing and have been jumping back n forth with new posts and month old posts. Hope your toe heals well and will look forward to seeing this completed finally. Good luck


----------



## AryaF55 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

